# Nunns Mills Power Station - Northampton - Feb 2011



## nelly (Feb 27, 2011)

Went on a little road trip to Northampton today with Skeleton Key and Tstranger1066, on the way up the motorway we picked up Msaunder1972.

After an Laurel and Hardy trip (which involved me going the wrong way around the roundabout on which the Nottingham Lift Tower lives) we arrived.

*Second stop was Nunns Mills Power Station*

*The info bit!!!!*

_Nunn Mills power station is an old disused and gutted power station in Northampton, the River Nene runs along its northern boundary whilst an infrequently used rail freight line, together with disused tracks and siding marks the southern boundary of the site.

For more than 10 years, graffiti artists have met at a warren of abandoned factory buildings behind the town's old power station, most of these have now been demolished._






















I had been given the heads up about the CCTV and the tannoy system, but that still didn't prepare me for when it went off!!

After a brief crackle, the automated words "Priority Seven" were endlessly repeated over the tannoy system, then a very angry sec came across the tannoy, and the conversation went like this

Tannoy "Oi you three"

SK "There are four of us"

Tannoy "Oh, OK, you four!","this is private property and you are trespassing, is you don't leave immediately then the police will be called"

The whole time the "Priority Seven" announcement continued for effect.

We were laughing our socks off as we made our way out.


The Graffiti 


























Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting never seen this, but more importantly where are those bottles?!


----------



## nelly (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Interesting never seen this, but more importantly where are those bottles?!



Just in the grounds behind the power station, there where quite a few, you into bottles Goldie???


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 27, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Just in the grounds behind the power station, there where quite a few, you into bottles Goldie???



Ah thats interesting might have to take a look, yeah I collect old bottles.


----------



## nelly (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Ah thats interesting might have to take a look, yeah I collect old bottles.



Well as I said mate, there are stacks of them there. jut head towards the giant pile of rubble where the outer buildings have been demolished mate


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 27, 2011)

I think i might change my name to "Priority Seven" 
I kinda like it and will make me laugh any time i hear it 

Heres a few pics














































SK 





​


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice one fellas..cctv to protect a facade seems a bit eccessive unless there is more nearby?


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Nice one fellas..cctv to protect a facade seems a bit eccessive unless there is more nearby?



Yes there was, a load of broken bottles that Goldie is on his way to Northampton for now!!!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 28, 2011)

I had a quick lookie through them Goldie, as far as I could tell they had all been smashed, being a bit of a bottle collector myself would like to go back and take a look.
Oi SK hands of priority seven that my new name...





















shame our pics were only of the Graffiti however some of it was pretty good.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 28, 2011)

Pics came out great mate defo priority seven status LOL
Hi Klemps yeh youre spot on the land is owned by a large cosmetics company accross the rd & the health and safety issues have got to be ,i guess PRIORITY SEVEN 

SK


----------



## nelly (Feb 28, 2011)

msaunder1972 said:


> I had a quick lookie through them Goldie, as far as I could tell they had all been smashed, being a bit of a bottle collector myself would like to go back and take a look.





Aw mate. You should have said I threw a load away the other day. Nice green ones with Stella Artois written on them


----------



## sidsabbath (Feb 28, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Tannoy "Oi you three"
> 
> SK "There are four of us"
> 
> Tannoy "Oh, OK, you four!"




Hahahahahahaha :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Pure comedy!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 28, 2011)

So what would priority one be then!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 28, 2011)

probably the smaller live power station 400-500 yards away


----------



## Munchh (Feb 28, 2011)

spitfire said:


> So what would priority one be then!



Any sighting anywhere of SK carrying a camera.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 28, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Any sighting anywhere of SK carrying a camera.



Hi Munnch, defo no sighting's of me good sir.
Thats why he thought there was three lol and thought iy only fair i should introduce myself
and wanted to see if the priority status changed.
Was most dissapointed when it didnt.

SK


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL!!! Love it. Priority Seven status report there, guys.


----------

